# The ABBA Club



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a club for people who like ABBA.
Discuss how cool they used to be and how old and fat they are now.
Even if you just have a passing interest or a quintessentially small liking for them.

Dancing Queens:
Vladimir Putin's LJ
AuroraKing
Full Metal Cookies
Ruffledfeathers
Timmy
Charteon
Jolty
Music Dragon
Maron
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Flora and Ashes


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*

Oh... Oh god...

For a second I thought this was a religious club, due to one of the titles for god in the bible (Abba)

Not joining, just posting to say how glad I am to be wrong


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*

I'll join, but you are obviously not a true fan.

And any _true_ fan would know why. It's so obvious.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*



EeveeSkitty said:


> I agree with Auroraking. Um, you don't seem to be a true fan. So really can't you spell ABRA. Gees, those who think they are fans of certain pokemon that they can't even spell... Please. Have you even looked at the TCOD main site section of spelling pokemon names. Not joining anyways...


are... you being serious? because I can't tell.

anywho, I'm in. :3


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*



EeveeSkitty said:


> I agree with Auroraking. Um, you don't seem to be a true fan. So really can't you spell ABRA. Gees, those who think they are fans of certain pokemon that they can't even spell... Please. Have you even looked at the TCOD main site section of spelling pokemon names. Not joining anyways...


She's talking bout the band, not the pokemon. O.o

Anyway, I'm in. My Mum's a bigger fan than me though. ^^


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*



EeveeSkitty said:


> I agree with Auroraking. Um, you don't seem to be a true fan. So really can't you spell ABRA. Gees, those who think they are fans of certain pokemon that they can't even spell... Please. Have you even looked at the TCOD main site section of spelling pokemon names. Not joining anyways...








 =/= 

	
	
		
		
	


	







> For a second I thought this was a religious club, due to one of the titles for god in the bible (Abba)


Pff Swedish people are cool then because it's also the name of a brand of canned fish

And screw you guys, I'm totally true fan. ABBA is serious business.
Discuss the hidden meanings behind Mamma Mia.


----------



## Timmy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*

Join plz

EeveeSkitty made me lol hard. That was just silly. GO DOWNLOAD SOME ABBA MUSIC


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*

I'm joining and shuddering at the idea people don't know who Abba are D;


----------



## Jolty (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*

KA-JOIN

my mother is the biggest ABBA fan in the universe so its only natural that I am a massive fan too :B


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*

I AM A FUCKING SWEDE. LET ME IN.

I had to join. _My my, how could I resist it?_


----------



## Maron (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*

Yay for ABBA, and yay for being swedish, I´ll join :D


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*

I was reffering, by the way, to the fact that you spelled it "Abba" throughout the first post and the topic title when it's actually "ABBA."


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*



AuroraKing said:


> I was reffering, by the way, to the fact that you spelled it "Abba" throughout the first post and the topic title when it's actually "ABBA."


oh yeah, shit, I forgot it was an acronym.
You saw nothing.

Let us discuss how superior ABBA is to Abba.
Also MD, you're obscenely Swedish, right? Tell us stuff.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 1, 2008)

So I say thank you for the music.

GO ABBA


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> oh yeah, shit, I forgot it was an acronym.
> You saw nothing.
> 
> Let us discuss how superior ABBA is to Abba.
> Also MD, you're obscenely Swedish, right? Tell us stuff.


Tell you something, huh?

Uh... I have a book called "Who is Björn and Who is Benny?". It's a good book.

Also I have eaten Abba fish. Pretty tasty actually. Fish buns, mmm.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The Abba Club*



> Uh... I have a book called "Who is Björn and Who is Benny?". It's a good book.


So is it just sort of a biography or does it go into detail to explain who is Björn and who is Benny? Sort of identity-crisis-y.



> Also I have eaten Abba fish. Pretty tasty actually. Fish buns, mmm.


Of course it is delicious, it has to be if ABBA named themselves after it as a joke.


----------



## Lili (Aug 4, 2008)

May I join? I love ABBA, and we went to see Mamma Mia yesterday. I hated the movie, but loved the songs.


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2008)

Joining because Mamma Mia was so insanely awesome as a play.

Haven't seen the movie yet.


----------



## Evolutionary (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry for thinking that you were having a club for abra when it was abba. It's cause I'm so obsessed with pokemon that I think everything sort of related to pokemon are pokemon and this club is no exeption to that. And that it is surrounded almost totally with pokemon stuff I was in a pokemon mood. Sorry people and I will try to think before presessing that evil 'post' button.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 6, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Joining because Mamma Mia was so insanely awesome as a play.
> 
> Haven't seen the movie yet.


I've never seen the film but I'm sure it will never be 1/10th as fun as the musical.
Anyone care to contradict me.


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2008)

On a completely unrelated note...

I have a CD of the A-Teens covering some ABBA songs.

Dear Lord, they changed them a lot. D:


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 7, 2008)

I think A*Teens' _The ABBA Generation_ was one of the first albums I ever fell in love with.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 7, 2008)

> I've never seen the film but I'm sure it will never be 1/10th as fun as the musical.
> Anyone care to contradict me.


Me, because Pierce Brosnan singing SOS is absolute win. 

join?


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 7, 2008)

How did I not see this before? I have ABBA vinyl and every flipping album. I _demand_ to join. I wanted to make an ABBA club but I never check this forum. :P

Mamma Mia the movie was pretty awesome, IMO. At least it's version of Does Your Mother Know is better than the London Cast recording. I've never seen the musical. I want to, though. D:


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 30, 2008)

REVIVIN' THIS THREAD BECAUSE ABBA'S TOO COOL FOR PAGE 2

So I just saw _Mamma Mia!_ yesterday and I want to hurt myself for not seeing it earlier. Best cast ever. Fuck it's just... it's _the best movie ever_. Not lying.

WELL I COULD DANCE WITH YA HONEY
IF YA THINK IT'S FUNNY
DOES YOUR MOTHER KNOW THAT YOU'RE OUT?


----------

